# So/sp and Enneagram Types



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Since so little attention is paid to those with the so/sp stacking on this forum, I decided to ask a few questions and start a conversation. 

1. If you're so/sp, what is your type and wing? 

2. How does your Enneagram type and wing affect how your express your instincts? 

3. Does your stacking conflict with or go well with your MBTI type? 

4. For those of you who aren't so/sp, what is your general impression and/or experience with the so/sp stacking?


----------



## Rustler (Jul 20, 2013)

A friend of mine has scored as those being his top two variants and I tend to believe it too, but he is also a really interesting character. He struggles with intense depression and I guess you could say he has an antisocial streak. He's the nicest dude ever but when talking about people as a whole he's very cynical, really at times hes a beautiful critic on peoples behaviors as some descriptions of the type have mentioned. He's talked openly about suicide but has never been a burden or felt fragile. He's been reckless with drugs and alcohol but has never lost his job and is responsible. 

So that's my experience with a more unhealthy level but I think it shows some characteristics? I think it's likely he's sp/so too.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

WardRhiannon said:


> 4. For those of you who aren't so/sp, what is your general impression and/or experience with the so/sp stacking?


Friend of mine is probably 3w2 so/sp (if not, he's so/sx). He's a pretty good guy, egotistical but kind and sensitive. A natural leader. He's surprisingly "homey" -- makes dinners, keeps house, that sort of thing. He doesn't shy away from innuendo and that; he jokes I'm his "other woman" (lolno) and keeps up a bromance with a mutual friend.

My dad is 8w9 so/sp. He's annoying to live with but is very much a good person. He's a little overbearing and pedantic, and is a busybody (but would never admit it). He's also cheap, but certainly not frugal. Still, he's not really a gossip or even all that much of a socialite. He's protective and helpful, and always has an idea for something. Given I'm his daughter, I probably can't give much of an unbiased opinion xD

My grandma is, honestly, a pretty stereotypical 1w2 so/sp (though I did think she was 2w1 for a while). Uptight, always aware of the community/neighbors, careful to follow and keep up traditions. The past few years she's been calming down and not being half as uptight, though. She's been the only "real Grandma" I've had, so I gotta say I really appreciate her being her. Growing up, she did kinda try to get me to follow her ideas of what was proper, but she's also been really accepting and willing to include me in everything she could. I feel a little bad I don't share her SOC values, since I know it kinda makes her sad that those things slip my mind and I'd like to be closer to her, but we get along well.

So yeah, I like SO/SPs as a whole.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I might be So/Sp. Looking into it.



> 1. If you're so/sp, what is your type and wing?


3w4



> 2. How does your Enneagram type and wing affect how your express your instincts


I always sort of engage all of my social interactions with a sort of aloofness. I want to be noticed, but not placed under a proverbial lamp. I like bling for the sake of social status, suits, ties, shoes for the sake of being recognized as being valuable. At the same time, I'm relatively indifferent to those things, despite working very hard to get them.



> 3. Does your stacking conflict with or go well with your MBTI type?


Conflicts, perhaps with the generally accepted archetypical image of my MBTI type, as I'm relatively social, but to say whether or not it conflicts with my type in general is a stretch.


----------

